# arcan service trolley / cart



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone any experience with this?










price is pretty good, my snap on man keeps trying to sell me a blue point service trolley, but this seems like a good buy for less than half the price the snap on version would cost me


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I would like to know more too, not seen these before.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they didnt have one built up for me to look at unfortunately (costco btw), and only that one on the shelf


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bought one a few months ago. It's ace. All my polishes in the bottom tray, machines locked in the draws, can pull it around nd work off it when machining, it was a GREAT buy


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good for the money


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

had a look at one they had set out...looks reasonble quality but not close to snap on etc , pretty reasonble for the price i spose 

one good thing about costco you can get a refund if you think its poop


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

they look good how tall are they?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just above waist high ish ...shame the lid cant be used a bench


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the latest blue point one, the top splits in half, and slides left and right, so you can still use the top as a bench to have things on

but the RRP is £329.95+vat, the snap on one, is pretty much the same as above, and i think he said £475+vat


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I managed to pick up a blue point trolley about four years ago for ~£90 iirc, it's got the solid top that just opens. 

Arcan make quality jacks so would expect their trolley to be quality too! Good thing about Costco is the guarantee!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just back from costco after buying one 

bit of a pain in the **** to put together too (on my own) its just so big and heavy :lol: but its better than i was expecting tbh

the top scratches really easy, so i think i might carbon wrap the top. the lock is a bit poxy, so i think i might replace that with a snap on one :lol:




























now i need to sort out what tool i want going in it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It's slightly different to the one I got. The top draw is actually two small ones on mine. 
I've asked for a fellow member to paint my lid inside and out with some designs that compliment the brand. He isn't having it lol, but he will come round


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks a quality bit of kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm I like, but the wallet doesn't!! Already spent enough this month already!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

stangalang said:


> It's slightly different to the one I got. The top draw is actually two small ones on mine.
> I've asked for a fellow member to paint my lid inside and out with some designs that compliment the brand. He isn't having it lol, but he will come round


must just be the light mate, the top draws are 2 :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> must just be the light mate, the top draws are 2 :thumb:


Ha ha, not the light, be my sh!t eyes and phone screen. Great buy, seriously, hope you love it


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

more tools required to fill it


----------

